# [GRUB] Novato en Gentoo: ayuda (resuelto)

## 2lopez

Hola a todos.

Me he decidido a instalar Gentoo en un pc (un 2004.2 que tenía de una revista), para probarlo y para desarrollar cosillas en java. Ya tengo unos años de experiencia con otras distribuciones, sobre todo con Debian.

Bueno, el caso es que realizo toda la instalación correctamente, todo ok, hasta que me toca el paso de configurar grub y reiniciar. Me sale la pantallita splash, y da igual la opción que coja, me da error (file not found). He estado investigando bastante, pero no conseguí arreglarlo. ¿Me podéis echar un cable?

Este es el error que me da:

```

Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11'

root(hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...

```

También copié en /boot el kernel que venía con el cd live, pero si lo intento cargar me da el mismo error.

Mi grub.conf es el siguiente:

```

timeout 10

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# --------------------------------------------

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

# --------------------------------------------

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r6

root(hd0,0)

makeactive

kernel /kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

```

Mi fstab es:

```

/dev/hda1                     /boot                    ext2                  defaults,noatime                   1 2

/dev/hda2                     none                     swap                  sw                                 0 0

/dev/hda3                     /                        reiserfs              defaults                           1 1

/dev/hda5                     /usr                     reiserfs              noatime                            1 1

/dev/hda6                     /home                    reiserfs              defaults                           1 2

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0            /mnt/cdrom               auto                  noauto,ro,user                     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1            /mnt/cdrw                auto                  noauto,ro,user                     0 0

/dev/fd0                      /mnt/floppy              auto                  noauto                             0 0

/dev/sda1                     /mnt/usb                 auto                  noauto                             0 0

none                          /proc                    proc                  defaults                           0 0

none                          /dev/shm                 tmpfs                 defaults                           0 0

```

(Si alguien ve algo erróneo también en mi fstab que me lo diga  :Razz:  )

Y bueno, no sé qué hacer. Si algún alma caritativa me puede ayudar, le estaría eternamente agradecido  :Very Happy: .

Venga, un saludo. ¡¡¡Gracias por adelantado!!!Last edited by 2lopez on Tue Aug 09, 2005 10:49 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## kabutor

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

File not Found = Fichero no encontrado, si el kernel estan en boot y se llama asi ponle en el grub-conf:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

O como se llame el fichero que tienes en /boot  :Smile: 

por probar renombralo a algo mas simple como bzImage asi te quitas el que un . o - te este fastidiando  :Smile: 

----------

## 2lopez

Nada, no se soluciona. Ya había intentado lo de poner /boot delante, lo he vuelto a probar y me sigue dando el mismo error, pero con distinta ruta.

```

Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11'

root(hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.12 root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...

```

El nombre del kernel sí que lo he cambiado  :Wink: 

----------

## juanma

Buenas.

Una cosa que me extraña, por lo general en /boot hay 2 formas de denominar a los kernels:

O bien bzImage a secas, sin numeros detrás o bien kernel-26.x.x con la versión detrás.

 Me extraña lo del bzImage-2.6.x.x porque la verdad que no conozco ninguna distribución que nombre asi los ficheros de kernel. Revisa eso, tal vez te venga por ahí el porblema

----------

## 2lopez

Tampoco, ahora lo que sale es: 

```

Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11'

root(hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue... 

```

Y si pong /bzImage en vez de /boot/bzImage , lo mismo...  :Confused: 

----------

## lanshor

Estas usando genkernel?? (El kernel de gentoo, no uno que hayas configurado tu) Entonces tienes que poner

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root=(hd0,1)
> 
> kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8102 real_root=/dev/hda4 udev
> ...

 

Cambiado el primer root, el real_root, y las versiones del kernel y del initrd  :Smile: 

----------

## 2lopez

No, no estoy usando genkernel. Lo compilé yo mismo... Supuse que no vendría muy optimizado, ¿me equivoco?

Mientras tanto he estado mirando un artículo del Gentoo-wiki, lo he adaptado a mi caso, pero nada, Sigue con lo mismo.

Ahora mismo tengo puesto en el grub.conf:

```

timeout 5

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

root(hd0,0)

kernel/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

boot

```

 :Confused:  No entiendo nadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Voy a probar con el genkernel... gracias por la sugerencia

----------

## kabutor

segun inicias la maquina ejecuta esto a ver que dice:

```
ls -l /boot

mount /boot

ls -l /boot

```

como root se entiende que has de ejecutarlo.

----------

## DDrDark

Mira, lo que yo hice una vez que no me encontraba el nombre del kernel, fue en el menu del grub, al inciar el pc aprietas la E para editar la linea de "kernel /kernel-2.x.x.."

y borras todo, y pones kernel /kernel y le das al tab, si note sale nada, es que te has olvidado de copiar el kernel, si te sale pues lo pones. Supongamos que tu kernel sea el de gentoo-sources.

Pues deberia quedarte asi la config del grub

root (hd0,0) supongiendo que sea este el root

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (autocompletado con el tab) root=/dev/hda3 (si es tu particion /)

espero te sirva de ayuda

----------

## lanshor

Hombre para mi la diferencia mayor entre el kernel y el genkernel es el tiempo de kompilacion, ya que con genkernel compilas toooodos los modulos, y los tendras todos en tu disco duro, kon el kernel que compilas tu solo tienes lo que te hace falta, el kernel propia es mas ligero en memoria y todo eso, pero vamos, que hoy en dia yo creo que la unica diferencia apreciable es el tiempo de compilacion de cada uno (de todas formas el genkernel puedes compilarlo como si fuese tuyo, yo siempre le kito muchas cosas y lo kompilo para pentium 4)

----------

## 2lopez

Vamos a ver... por partes  :Razz: 

Me decidí finalmente a utilizar el genkernel. Hice lo siguiente, dentro del chroot:

```

#mount -t proc proc /proc

#genkernel --menuconfig --all

```

Aquí edito grub.conf más o menos como dice DDrDark, mirando por la documentación también. Exactamente:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

```

Y ejecuto grub-install:

```

#cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab                ----------> Esto lo saqué de la documentación. Sin embargo me indica que /proc/mounts no existe. :?

#grub-install /dev/hda

```

Y hasta ahí todo bien. Reinicio, me sale la ventana de splash, esta vez sí encuentra la imagen del kernel, pero me da un kernel panic:

```

...

VFS: Cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

Parece que el problema está en que no reconoce el dispositivo /dev/ram0, pero sí existe, ya lo he comprobado...  :Shocked: 

Por otro lado: el problema de lo que decía de la optimización es que este no es un equipo demasiado potente, ya tiene casi 5 años... un amd k7 athlon 850 con 192 MB de ram. Eso sí, dentro de poco me van a devolver unos módulos que le presté a un colega y ya tendrá memoria de sobra... Pero mientras tanto, no es una máquina demasiado pujante, y por eso quiero que me quede medianamente optimizado... gracias por tu aclaración, lanshor.

Kabutor, esto es lo que obtengo si hago lo que me dices:

```

#ls -l /boot/

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Aug  5 01:02 boot -> .

#mount /boot

#ls -l /boot

total 1897

bla bla bla   System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

bla bla bla   grub

bla bla bla   initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

bla bla bla   kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

bla bla bla   lost+found

#umount /boot

#ls -l /boot/

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Aug  5 01:02 boot -> .

```

Last edited by 2lopez on Sun Aug 07, 2005 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

la raiz / la tienes formateada con reiserfs la pregunta tonta es:

¿Tiene el kernel soporte para ese sistema de ficheros?

----------

## lanshor

Creo que puede ser por las opciones del kernel, yo nose mucho sobre compilar kernels :S pero asegurate de haber puesto el soporte para el ramdisk, puedes pegar aqui la configuracion del kernel para que la veamos  :Smile: 

Mira lo del ramdisk y el soporte para reiserfs y vuelve a compilar con la opcion --no-mrproper

----------

## 2lopez

No, con genkernel --menuconfig --no-mrproper all me da el mismo kernel panic.

El soporte para reiserfs por supuesto que lo tengo activado, y para ramdisk también, si no me equivoco... El archivo de configuración es el siguiente:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

# Sat Aug  6 22:46:33 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

# CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

# CONFIG_SYSVIPC is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

# CONFIG_NET is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_TMPFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## DDrDark

por estas cosas de la vida, A MI TAMPOCO ME VA EL GRUB AHORA!! XDDD

Ayer, luego de que se mepetase el sistema reiser4 q tan bonito lo pintaban, pues he decidido hacer una nueva reparticion de disco esperando poder optimizar el quipo

Esta es mi tabla

sda2  /boot

sda3 swap

sda5 /

sda6 /usr

sda7 /opt

sda8 /var

sda9 /home

Luego de pasar toda la noche compilando. Edito el FSTAB correctamente. Todas las particiones son XFS, menos la swap claro. En el /etc/fstab a la particion boot le puse las opciones defaults,noatime y a las demas noatime. Reinicio el sistema todo contento, y me encuentro que el puto grub siempre tiene q darme algun error, precisamente es este

"Error 13: Invalid or unsopported executable format"

Estube buscando por internet, pero solo encontre que es cuando el grub no reconoce el MBR, pero en mi caso es imposible ya que he boteado con el. Acaso la particion boot solo puede ser ext2?

saludos y gracias  :Sad: 

----------

## DDrDark

He encontrado esto tambien, pero no entiendo que es lo que deberia hacer o que se refiere, lo de chainloader yo solo lo uso para cargar la particion de win

# 18 : "Invalid or unsupported executable format"

This error is returned if the kernel image boing loaded is not recognized as Multiboot (chain loadable) or one of the supported native formats (Linux zImage or bzImage, FreeBSD, or NetBSD).

----------

## lanshor

No lo he revisado todo, pero hay varias cosas que no tienes activadas y si deberias tenerlas, mira en la guia http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7 en el apartado configuracion manual y revisa que todo eso este, por ejemplo, en general setup tienes

```

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG is not set 

```

Y en la guia pone

```

General setup  --->

    [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

```

----------

## ozito

Creo que el fallo está en que el fstab tienes

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda1                     /boot                    ext2                  defaults,noatime                   1 2

 

pero en el kernel no tienes configurado el soporte para ext2...

 *Quote:*   

> # 
> 
> # File systems 
> 
> # 
> ...

 

Deberías activar el soporte para ext2 y volver a compilar el kernel, como quieras, manualmente o con genkernel (yo he utilizado este último desde el principio y nunca he tenido ningún problema)

----------

## 2lopez

Nada, no va ni a tiros...

Esta última vez que compilé el kernel se me olvidó ir mirando en el handbook las opciones que había que activar, por eso me faltaban algunas cosas.

Ahora lo he estado compilando, fijándome bien en el handbook, pero nada...  :Mad:  También he estado buscando por internet posibles soluciones pero tampoco se soluciona con las que proponen...

Mi nueva configuración del kernel es la siguiente:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

# Sun Aug  7 12:16:58 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

# CONFIG_SYSVIPC is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

# CONFIG_NET is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Ah, y gracias por la ayuda que me estáis prestando, chavales!!!

----------

## DDrDark

Mira esta web, hay varios errores tipicos y una pequeña explicacion. En mi caso la descripcion del error no me aclara que deberia hacer, pero en el tuyo puede ser

http://www.cse.iitd.ernet.in/~csa02037/mydocs/Good_Stuff/Linux.txt

Suerte! y paciencia q tarda en cargar xD

Aprovecho para preguntaros alguno de vosotros, si habria algun inconveniente en tener la boot y la swap primarias y la /home /usr /opt y /var logicas? supongo que eso no tiene nada que ver no? Es que el archivo lo encuentra, el kernel esta alli, pero no me lo carga. Y no parece ser algo de particiones o del fstab

----------

## DDrDark

Bueno, mirado por aqui por alla encontre la solucion, y la culpa era mia claro xD. Luego de copiar la bzImage, copie el System.map, pero en lugar de poner .map puse ,map  :Sad: (((((((((((. Y por eso, claro está, no me funcionaba XDD.

----------

## 2lopez

No, para mí no viene nada bien explicado tampoco...

----------

## lanshor

Prueba a compilar un genkernel generico con todo activado, copia la configuracion del livecd asi:

```

Listado de Código 19: Copiando la configuración del kernel del CD de instalación

(Solamente haga esto si está configurando un kenerl 2.6)

# zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

```

No cambies nada de esa configuracion, por lo menos ese kernel te ira (es igual al del livecd). Y una vez tengas tu sistema instalado, compilas un nuevo kernel con otra entrada en el grub, y haces todas las pruebas que quieras  :Smile: 

----------

## 2lopez

Si, eso lo intenté hacer, pero me da error porque el directorio /proc está vacío al estar dentro del chroot...

----------

## lanshor

Pues copia la config antes de hacer el chroot, en algun lugar dentro de la carpeta en la que vas a acer el chroot  :Wink: 

----------

## 2lopez

Mmmmm el caso es que no sé de dónde copiarlo en el cd...

Desde fuera del chroot, hago locate config.gz y no encuentra nada más que la configuración que tenía antes, nada en el cd!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Por supuesto he recompilado y no cambia absolutamente nada. Por curiosidad, ahí va lo que me devuelve el locate config.gz: xD

```

/mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6.config.gz

/mnt/gentoo/usr/share/doc/hdparm-5.9/hdparm-sysconfig.gz

/mnt/gentoo/usr/share/doc/openssh-3.9_p1-r2/sshd_config.gz

/mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-config/files/lapack-config.gz

```

----------

## DDrDark

Yo he buscado el config en el cd de gentoo 2005.0 universal y tampoco encuentro el config

----------

## esteban_conde

Puesto que el kernel parece que está bien yo en tu caso buscaria el error en /boot/grub/grub.conf.

Haz pruebas desde la consola siendo root tal que así:

grub

grub>

grub> root (hd0,2)

grub> kernel (hd0,0)/el_nombre_que_tenga

grub>setup (hd0)

Despues de cambiar los parametros tras los sucesivos errores que obtengas, como puede ser que el kernel cuelgue de un directorio de (hd0,0) u otra cosa postea los resultados a ver si entre todos vemos algo.

----------

## 2lopez

Mmmmmmm a ver que me explico:

```

grub

grub> root (hd0,2)

   Filesystem is reiserfs, partition type 0x083

grub> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

   [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x1200, size=0x11479d]

grub> setup (hd0)

   Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

   Checking if "/boot/stage1" esists... no

Error 15: File not found

grub> quit

```

Pero el caso es que /boot/grub/stage1 sí existe!!! raro raro raro

----------

## esteban_conde

Asegurate de que (hd0,0) esté montado en /boot pues es posible que si estas en chroot al no leerse /etc/fstab no esté montado (tiene toda la pinta).

----------

## 2lopez

Sí, sí está:

```

# mount

  ...

  /dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime) 

 

Prueba a poner en fstab /boot en vez de en rw (read and write) en ro (read only) pudiera ser que falle por eso.

----------

## DDrDark

Mejor ponle defaults, o prueba con los 2

----------

## 2lopez

Nada, he probado con:

defaults,noatime

defaults, ro

noatime,ro

ro

defaults

noatime

Pero sigue dando el mismo error.

----------

## lanshor

 *2lopez wrote:*   

> Mmmmmmm a ver que me explico:
> 
> ```
> 
> grub
> ...

 

Esto es un poco raro, tienes dentro de /boot un enlace boot a si mismo?? Deberias tenerlo, porque quizas cuando grub hace:

```

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

```

Es posible que este haciendo /boot/boot/grub/stage1 puesto que hd0,0 es /boot y no /

----------

## 2lopez

Sí que lo tengo. Por cierto, se me ocurrió probar desmontando /boot, y falla igual  :Confused: 

----------

## 2lopez

Después de quedarme hasta las 5:00 a ver si conseguía arreglar esto, hice algunos progresos:

El error 15 en el grub era porque había puesto root (hd0,2) en vez de root (hd0,0). Una vez corregido, fue bien.

El otro error era

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown-block(0,0)
```

El problema estaba en que no había compilado el kernel con soporte initrd. Una vez activado el soporte y compilado de nuevo, desapareció el error.

Pero ahora tengo otro problema al arrancar:

```
...

>> Loading modules

input: GenPS/2 Genius Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

>> Activating udev

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/hda3 is not a valid root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::
```

Y ahí sí que me ha matado, porque compilé de nuevo el kernel con todas las opciones de reiserfs activadas, pero sigue sin funcionar...Last edited by 2lopez on Tue Aug 09, 2005 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lanshor

El soporte para reiserfs lo compilaste como modulo o integrado? Fuere como fuere cambialo, a veces algunas cosas solo van bien como modulos y viceversa.

----------

## 2lopez

Lo compilé integrado. Voy a probar...

----------

## 2lopez

Nada, como módulo tampoco va, me da el mismo error.

----------

## DDrDark

O tienes mala suerte, o se te ha pasado por alto algo importante que piensas q ya hiciste, puedes decirme tu chipset y disco q tieneS?

----------

## 2lopez

Chipset? mmmm si no me equivoco es el siguiente:

```
livecd root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10) ---- creo que es este, ¿no?

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

0000:00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)

0000:00:0b.0 Communication controller: Motorola SM56 PCI Modem

0000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
```

Y el disco duro no estoy seguro, creo recordar que es un seagate de 30 gb, pero tendría que abrir la caja... Nunca he tenido ningún problema con él, y  ya llevamos 5 años juntos jeje.

Probablemente debería volver a empezar la instalación detenidamente y poniendo atención a cada paso...  :Mad: 

----------

## lanshor

Si, creo que deberias empezar de 0, aveces cuando nos suenan las cosas tendemos a no leerlo todo para ir mas rapido :S Cuantos errores habre cometido yo por no leerme la guia detenidamente!!

----------

## DDrDark

Pues si, y a veces suele pasar que piensas que has echo una cosa, y resulta que no y es lo que te esta jodiendo. Supongo que tendras activado soporte para el chipset y demas en el kernel

----------

## 2lopez

OOOOOLEEEEEEEEEEE je je je

Cacharreando entre los menúes activé una opción en el menú de IDE/ATAPI/RLL support (o algo así) y encontré el soporte para mi chipset VIA. Y finalmente conseguí que arrancara bien.

Bueno, casi bien, porque no me reconoció mis tarjetas ethernet que tenía, pero recompilé el kernel con el soporte para éstas, y todo funcionó perfectamente.

Hay algunas cosas que faltan para que funcione perfectamente, pero ya las iré arreglando por mi cuenta.

Muchas gracias chavales!!!

----------

## DDrDark

Me alegro, estaba pensando en que tu ordenador era royo extraterrestre o con inteligencia artificial XDDDD

----------

